# ملخص عن إدارة المشروعات العامة



## م. ماجد الاهدل (16 أبريل 2007)

الأخوة المشرفين والأعضاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مرفق لكم ملخص لكتاب عن إدارة المشروعات العامة قد قمت بتلخيصه واتمنى للجميع الفائدة منه ، كما ارجوا السماح من الجميع لو وجد خلل في البحث أو تقصير لأنه عمل من أنسان بسيط والانسان دائما يخطى فارجوا السماح مرة أخرى 
ملحوظة / هذا الكتاب مقرر عليه في دراسة مرحلة الماجستير في تخصص إدارة المشاريع من الجامعة الدولية الامريكية .
ولكم مني فائق التقدير والاحترام 
أخوكم ومحبكم 
م. ماجد الاهدل

مرفق لكم الملف وهو على صيفة ايكروبات


----------



## حاتم سليمان (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجيد والمفيد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم المهندس ماجد الاهدل

اولا اشكر لكم نقلكم لهذا الملف الهام والعمل الرائع الذي قمتم به مجتهدين في محاولة لتلخيص كتاب ادارة المشاريع العامه للدكتور عبدالمعطي محمد عساف.
ثانيا اشكر لكم تزويدنا بالمراجع العربية والتي تعتبر قليلة في مجالنا .. وهذا البحث لكم هو دعم في طريق نشر المعرفة حول تخصص ادارة المشاريع بلغتنا الام وهي العربية .. فأسأل الله ان يثيبكم وان يسدد بالخير خطاكم .. وان يعينكم على انهاء درجة الماجستير بكل تقدم ونجاح وعقبال الدكتوراه قريبا.

لي بعض الملاحظات ان اذنت لي بسردها، والهدف منها المنفعه العامه:
اولا: في مقدمة البحث واهميته واهدافه لم تفرق بين اهدافك كملخِص لكتاب الدكتور عبدالمعطي وبين مقدمة و اهداف الكتاب ذاته.
ثانيا: لم تذكر سنة طبعة الكتاب
ثالثا: ذكر المراجع مهم جدا، وان كنت تنوي تلخيص كتاب استخدمته كمرجع وحيد، هذا لايعني عدم كتابة المراجع في وسط الكلام والتي استند اليها الكاتب الاصلي في الكتاب وايضا لابد من التنويه ان المراجع هذه نقلت كما هي من الكتاب الاصلي

هذا والله اعلم
اكرر شكري الكبير لك واتمنى ان تتحفنى بكتب وملخصات اخرى


----------



## fadiki1 (19 أبريل 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## م. ماجد الاهدل (21 أبريل 2007)

أخواني واحبائي 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أولاً : اشكر الله ثم اشكرك لكم تجاوبكم 
ثانياً : اتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن تعم الفائدة من هذا الملخص الجميع 
ثالثاً: لايسعني إلا أن اشكر أخي ابو صالح على تشجيعة لي وعلى هذه الملاحظات القيمة وأعده ان اتجاوزها في الملخصات القادمة ان شاء الله تعالي 
رابعاً : سنة الطبع 2005 للدكتور عبدالمعطي محمد عساف والناشر دار جهينة


----------



## badreco_73 (21 أبريل 2007)

بحث جميل نشكرك على المجهود الرائع اخى


----------



## م. ماجد الاهدل (30 أبريل 2007)

هل من المعقول القراء 170 والردود 4 
ارجوا من الاعضاء والمشرفين التفاعل لكي تم الفائدة على الجميع وعليه انا شخصيا
ودمتم


----------



## RHAQ (1 مايو 2007)

الأخوة أعضاء الملتقى / السلام عليكم ورحمة ألله وبركاته 
أريد منكم التكرم وتزويدي ببعض المراجع والوثائق عن الإشراف ومتابعة مشروعات محطات الكهرباء ذات الدورة المزدوجة (combined cycle power plant) في تخصص التركيبات الميكانيكية والكهربايية ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وبارك ألله فيكم .
والســــــــــ عليكم ـــــــلام 
أخوكم / مهندس : Rhaq


----------



## Yusuf3D (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا م.ماجد ... ملخص قيم بالفعل


----------



## abotrad78 (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل وسنطلعلك برأينا بعد المراجعة


----------



## Mu7ammad (4 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....

جارى التحميل ..... والتعليق فى اسرع وقت باذن الله

والله ولى التوفيق
​​


----------



## abu nouran (8 مايو 2007)

Thanxxx very much ....


----------



## جوده (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rana79 (11 مايو 2007)

الموضوع مهم جداً شكراً جزيلاً لك ...


----------



## الزئبق (11 مايو 2007)

وان اقول ايضا ان الموضوع مهم جداً شكراًاااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاً لك ...


----------



## amralaa (11 مايو 2007)

موضوع جيد , اشكرك يا مهندس ماجد


----------



## م. ماجد الاهدل (12 مايو 2007)

أشكركم على الردود الجميلة


----------



## mo_ab16 (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## faiqmohmed (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاخوة الابطال على المجهود الرائع


----------



## notitl (18 مايو 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## م. ماجد الاهدل (19 مايو 2007)

أشكركم على الردود الجميلة


----------



## sam100 (19 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل اخي الفاضل شكرا


----------



## eng.qerbi (28 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## hosini2000 (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sslootah (7 يونيو 2007)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## agaa (7 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية تم التحميل وجاري الاطلاع على الملخص

تحياتي لك


----------



## Mr. Data (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## eng_mostafaa (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى الاطلاع وواضح انه ملف قيم


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير وفعلا موضوع جميل وبحث اكثر من رائع


----------



## م .أبو يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سبع الليل (19 سبتمبر 2007)

لأبأس به أخي الفاضل


----------



## المنصف المناعي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

م. ماجد الاهدل قال:


> الأخوة المشرفين والأعضاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مرفق لكم ملخص لكتاب عن إدارة المشروعات العامة قد قمت بتلخيصه واتمنى للجميع الفائدة منه ، كما ارجوا السماح من الجميع لو وجد خلل في البحث أو تقصير لأنه عمل من أنسان بسيط والانسان دائما يخطى فارجوا السماح مرة أخرى
> ملحوظة / هذا الكتاب مقرر عليه في دراسة مرحلة الماجستير في تخصص إدارة المشاريع من الجامعة الدولية الامريكية .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي المهندس / ماجد شكرا لك على هذا الملف القيم و الجيد


----------



## أحمد لطفى طرابيك (3 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة المشرفين 
بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع شيق جدا ولكنى لم اقرأه علشان الملف رفض يفتح لعل السبب يكون خير.


----------



## muhhaned78 (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل وسنطلعلك برأينا بعد المراجع


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك 
وشكرا لكل من اسهم في الفائدة في هذا المنتدى الهندسي الرائع
وفقكم الله 

وخالص تحيتي​


----------



## توب مان (11 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير وويوفقك


----------



## العبقرية (11 يناير 2012)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع يسلموا


----------



## وفاء الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------

